# Guess What I Gave Up for Lent?



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Question: Guess what I gave up for lent?










Answer: Romish holidays!

Sorry, old joke of mine. I hope no one was offended.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 24, 2009)

Tim,
If I'm asked what I gave up for lent, I'll say that I gave up lent for lent...

I stole that from someone...


----------



## CDM (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 24, 2009)

I eat more during Lent. When I go to lunch with my RC friends I ask them to buy for me since they're not eating. Ain't I a stinker???


----------



## nicnap (Feb 24, 2009)

to the entire thread.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd love to give it up, but I can't. Every time I use the clothes dryer, it just keeps showing up again...


Theognome


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Question: Guess what I gave up for lent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence taken! I do follow the Western Calendar (Liturgical) however, there is a longstanding "truce" between myself the Admins. Mods. and long time members, I don't bring up the the seasons and everyone is cool. Grace And Peace.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

It's sort of funny (weird funny, not funny ha-ha) last year during "Lent" season here in Louisville (Louisville is a big time RC town for those who don't know), almost all of the fast food restaurants were advertising fish sandwiches on their marquee signs. And I mean nearly every one to a restaurant (well, except maybe KFC). Let's just say that sort of thing doesn't happen down in the more heavily Prot south.

Oh well, neither a borrower nor a lenter be, as they say...

-----Added 2/24/2009 at 09:31:58 EST-----



etexas said:


> No offence taken! I do follow the Western Calendar (Liturgical) however, there is a longstanding "truce" between myself the Admins. Mods. and long time members, I don't bring up the the seasons and everyone is cool. Grace And Peace.



I had two Reformed Episcopals today point out to me today they were having pancake suppers tonight (one was at the IHOP!). Is that a "Fat Tuesday" sort of tradition?


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> It's sort of funny (weird funny, not funny ha-ha) last year during "Lent" season here in Louisville (Louisville is a big time RC town for those who don't know), almost all of the fast food restaurants were advertising fish sandwiches on their marquee signs. And I mean nearly every one to a restaurant (well, except maybe KFC). Let's just say that sort of thing doesn't happen down in the more heavily Prot south.
> 
> Oh well, neither a borrower nor a lenter be, as they say...
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask, I went to Church for pancakes, IHOP, I think for the first time offered free "short-stacks" guts for IHOP in a post-Christian era!  Made a bunch of Orthodox Anglicans and Roman Catholics happy.


----------



## JM (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought you were going to give up pork after listening to the Osteen vid.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 24, 2009)

I loosely follow the Liturgical Calendar. I use Lent as a season to call the church to repentance and a renewed sense of knowing how great a salvation we have in the atoning death of Christ. There is a rich tradition of Anglican Reformed thought that we should not lose. Sure, we might not use all of it, but there is always something to not excluding what is a part of our tradition and history.


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I loosely follow the Liturgical Calendar. I use Lent as a season to call the church to repentance and a renewed sense of knowing how great a salvation we have in the atoning death of Christ. There is a rich tradition of Anglican Reformed thought that we should not lose. Sure, we might not use all of it, but there is always something to not excluding what is a part of our tradition and history.


I posted a Prayer from tonight's service that is great, it is from the BCP 1662 Revised but applies to ALL Christians whether you follow the Liturgical Year or not. It is a wonderful prayer of reflection.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I loosely follow the Liturgical Calendar. I use Lent as a season to call the church to repentance and a renewed sense of knowing how great a salvation we have in the atoning death of Christ. There is a rich tradition of Anglican Reformed thought that we should not lose. Sure, we might not use all of it, but there is always something to not excluding what is a part of our tradition and history.



Toby, I don't have any problem with Christians using certain times of the year to reflect more closely upon the work of Christ. It's just the ceremony and false piety that often accompany these seasons. And there's a subtle underlying thread in some circles -- Christ's death is not enough, something else must be added, given up, whatever.

Then there's that whole RPW thing. 

But on a serious note (and along the lines that Toby stated above), I found this book recommended (Monergism.com is selling copies for only $3.75 right now!) and I ordered a whole bunch to give away to my congregation (well, technically, it's Jesus' congregation, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Grymir (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I'll give up the NIV for lent. And liberalism. Why not go whole hog?


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 24, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> Tim,
> If I'm asked what I gave up for lent, I'll say that I gave up lent for lent...
> 
> I stole that from someone...



That's awesome! I just made it my facebook status.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> > Tim,
> ...



Good idea! That shall be my FB on the morrow!


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I don't have any problem with Christians using certain times of the year to reflect more closely upon the work of Christ. It's just the ceremony and false piety that often accompany these seasons. And there's a subtle underlying thread in some circles -- Christ's death is not enough, something else must be added, given up, whatever.



abusus non tollit usum

misuse does not nullify proper use


----------



## Berean (Feb 24, 2009)

I gave up being a papist. But that was many 'Lents' ago. Kiss my ring...


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any problem with Christians using certain times of the year to reflect more closely upon the work of Christ. It's just the ceremony and false piety that often accompany these seasons. And there's a subtle underlying thread in some circles -- Christ's death is not enough, something else must be added, given up, whatever.
> ...


I really LIKE that!  I was telling a Brother, in the REC our view of this season is VASTLY different than Rome's! We ONLY reflect on the FINISHED work of our Blessed Saviour we reflect in this time what he accomplished for His Elect. We teach the concept that one can "add merit" or can become "more Holy" than that imputed by the Finished Work of Christ, is a (39 Articles) VAIN THING. Rome....with certain days teaches "special forgiveness" or "Blessed Merits" again for us this is an abomination! We are blessed in Christ and his finished Work. Amen.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 24, 2009)

Grymir said:


> I think I'll give up the NIV for lent. And liberalism. Why not go whole hog?





I use the ESV now because that is what they use where I attend. At my last church they used the NIV. Being a KJV guy, I liked to give my friends the raspberries that the NIV was a good "starter bible"!


----------



## Curt (Feb 24, 2009)

We'll have an Ash Wednesday service tomorrow - ashes and all. The point is that it's another opportunity to talk about repentance and the wirk of Christ. We'll talk about the season leading up to Resurrection Sunday and reflection - not on our navels or giving up chocolate - but on the goodness of God.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 24, 2009)

My BIL used to work at a pizza place years ago. Every Friday all the good Catholics who could not eat meat ordered pizza. He said they were so swamped on Fridays during Lent it was unbearable.

Such sacrifice........


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

Curt said:


> We'll have an Ash Wednesday service tomorrow - ashes and all. The point is that it's another opportunity to talk about repentance and the wirk of Christ. We'll talk about the season leading up to Resurrection Sunday and reflection - not on our navels or giving up chocolate - but on the goodness of God.



I've been having a bit of fun on this thread, but this is an absolutely dead serious question. My experience with Baptists is that they tend to have a view of all things liturgical in most cases (and I don't mean a thing positive or negative by that). Yet, I've known Baptist churches to celebrate special liturgical seasons (lighting Advent wreaths and having Ash Wednesday services as you mentioned). I don't understand the disjunction. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 24, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Being a KJV guy, I liked to give my friends the raspberries that the NIV was a good "starter bible"!



I like that line. I'm gonna use it. It fits too. Starter bible.


----------



## Curt (Feb 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > We'll have an Ash Wednesday service tomorrow - ashes and all. The point is that it's another opportunity to talk about repentance and the wirk of Christ. We'll talk about the season leading up to Resurrection Sunday and reflection - not on our navels or giving up chocolate - but on the goodness of God.
> ...



Tim, I'll try. First, I pastor a Baptist congregation, but I'm not really a Baptist. I'm a Reformed Christian with Presbyterian understandings who pastors a Baptist congregation. I graduated from Covenant Seminary and was ordained in the RPC,ES.

That said, I try to demystify some of the things that Baptists tend to throw out because they remind them of the RCC. There's a lot to learn and understand about Jesus' time in the desert. Utilizing the concept of lent can be helpful in that.

BTW, I don't do the advent wreath thing. I see a big difference between Easter, a true Christian holiday, and Christmas.

Hope this helps. I did, BTW, understand the "bit of fun" aspect of the thread.


----------



## tdowns (Feb 24, 2009)

*Solomon Kane,*



Theogenes said:


> Tim,
> If I'm asked what I gave up for lent, I'll say that I gave up lent for lent...
> 
> I stole that from someone...



Sorry, 

Jim, is that Solomon Kane as your avatar?

Great tales of adventure!

As Wik says, "Solomon Kane is a fictional character created by the pulp-era writer Robert E. Howard. A 17th century Puritan, Solomon Kane is a somber-looking man who wanders the world with no apparent goal other than to vanquish evil in all its forms."

Classic!

I say no to lent...in dryer and out.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Theogenes said:
> ...



haha I had actually typed it in my 'status' line, but right before I pressed post, i decided to delete it. I probably have a few yet-reformed friends that just might not see the humor in it.


----------



## Bern (Feb 25, 2009)

I couldn't resist making it my status  Made me laugh.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep. Just changed my FB status to reflect it...


----------



## travis (Feb 25, 2009)

Had Ash Wednesday services this morning with communion and imposition of ashes. The focus was on the finished work of Christ and a season of repentance to remind us that it should be a season that lasts our entire life. The imposition of ashes was described as an outward sign of an inner process, not as a pious symbol. 

The service was great, we celebrated the meal together and those that chose to had the ashes placed on their forehead. I was raised Roman Catholic and remember the Ash Wed services I used to attend so I felt uneasy about partaking myself but rejoiced with those who did.

-----Added 2/25/2009 at 10:43:15 EST-----

Also, I gave up beer for lent . Am replacing my relaxing after work beer with prayer and scripture.

Scotch will end the night, however


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 25, 2009)

What did I give up for Lent? My New Year's Resolutions!


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 25, 2009)

tdowns said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> > Tim,
> ...




Trevor,
Yes it was Solomon Kane!
Now its Highlanders!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> What did I give up for Lent? My New Year's Resolutions!


----------



## MMasztal (Feb 25, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I eat more during Lent. When I go to lunch with my RC friends I ask them to buy for me since they're not eating. Ain't I a stinker???


----------



## Curt (Feb 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > I see a big difference between Easter, a true Christian holiday, and Christmas.
> ...



A reasonable response, Josh. Let me clarify my own clumsy construction. What I meant was that we, as Christians, celebrate the resurrection, therefore Easter (or Resurrection Sunday as many of us call it) is a great day for the church. Are there special forms for that day? No. We do know that the early Christians began celebrating on the Lord's Day because of the resurrection. 

So am I making it a holiday? No. I do believe that it is more important to the Christian than is Christmas, however.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2009)

I would say that if you are presenting ANY Lord's Day as being in any way more exalted than any other, then you had best drop the whole endeavor of Easter, Christmas, etc.

I always make the point of saying on Easter, Pentecost, etc. that what we are doing in worship is paying attention to this aspect of our faith, not making it a special "holy day", which it isn't.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 25, 2009)

I grew up Roman Catholic and a vivid memory from childhood in 1977 was opening up my lunch box on a Friday and discovering that my mom had given me a bologna and cheese sandwhich. I ate it anyway and it tasted like sawdust in my mouth out of guilt. My mom later apologized but it is a nice reminder to me at how blessed I am to have been delivered from Romish idolatry.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember reading many years ago that the Puritans recommended viewing each Lord's Day as a celebration of the incarnation and resurrection of Christ -- that has always made a lot of sense to me. 

If a church wants to follow a liturgical calendar to organize its teaching on a wide variety of subjects, we would be hard pressed to say it is wrong. Just as it would be wrong for anyone to say that a church is _bound_ to follow such a calendar.

I do have some trouble with the whole idea of Lent as a way of showing "extra" penitence. The penalty has been paid, once and for all. Praise God!


----------



## Davidius (Feb 25, 2009)

My wife and I are abstaining from meat.

I don't think fasting is idolatry, or that penitence = paying a penalty.


----------



## smhbbag (Feb 25, 2009)

I was looking forward to answering in this thread, and disappointingly found that the OP was exactly my thought.

I remember only a few years ago when I knew that Advent was done by RCs, but had never seen or heard of it done by Protestants.

So, someone who knew I was a believer asked me how my church was celebrating Advent, and I said, "Oh, we don't do that." 

"Why Not?"

"I'm not Catholic." 

The look on her face was priceless. I thought it was a straightforward statement, with my answer the same as if someone asked why I didn't celebrate Ramadan.

Now, I give the same answer for lent and advent, although intentionally and not in ignorance.

I use a slight twist on the OP, when someone asks about lent..."I gave up Catholicism."


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am liking this post. 

I dont know if it is the non conformist in me or what, but I have the same issue with Christmas and Easter. 

Some non Christian polish people asked me if I celebrated easter. I said to them 'Every day!' I mean that. There is not a day when the incarnation, death and ressurection of Christ does not have meaning for my life. 

I dont need an annual ceremony to remember his incarnation or his death or his ressurection. I am who I am today because of these things! 'I once was lost but now I'm found, was blind but now I see'. 

Infact, I think these annual ceremonies rob the church of their true significance. That is 'if anyone is in Christ they are a new creation' every single day! 

Ok rant over... for now.


----------



## etexas (Feb 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


Whatever does not come from faith is sin. With all respect you answered your own question, you by your confession are bound NOT to observe, I do not recognize RPG I follow Normative Principals, further I am Creedal not Confessional, hence I am not bound by this.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> I am liking this post. ... Some non Christian polish people asked me if I celebrated easter. I said to them 'Every day!' I mean that. _There is not a day when the incarnation, death and resurrection of Christ does not have meaning for my life._



I think I am liking that answer. Amen, brother, amen. But I am also thinking, in fairness, that our non-RPW friends would say the same thing.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 25, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> I am liking this post.
> 
> I dont know if it is the non conformist in me or what, but I have the same issue with Christmas and Easter.
> 
> ...



Thank you for bringing up the non-conformists. Many of them were martyred for not conforming to Romish holydays or practices. Why??? Why would someone rather die than do these things that people now so glibly do and think nothing of it? Because we are God's people and we are to do what HE says and not to add to it or take away from it. (RPW) Deut. 4:1-2

1 Now therefore *hearken, O Israel, unto the statutes and unto the judgments, which I teach you, for to do them, that ye may live, and go in and possess the land which the LORD God of your fathers giveth you. 

2 Ye shall not add unto the word which I command you, neither shall ye diminish ought from it, that ye may keep the commandments of the LORD your God which I command you. *

3 Your eyes have seen what the LORD did because of Baalpeor: for all the men that followed Baalpeor, the LORD thy God hath destroyed them from among you. 

4 But ye that did cleave unto the LORD your God are alive every one of you this day. 

5 Behold, I have taught you statutes and judgments, even as the LORD my God commanded me, that ye should do so in the land whither ye go to possess it. 

6 *Keep therefore and do them; for this is your wisdom and your understanding in the sight of the nations, which shall hear all these statutes, and say, Surely this great nation is a wise and understanding people*. 

7 For what nation is there so great, who hath God so nigh unto them, as the LORD our God is in all things that we call upon him for? 

8 And what nation is there so great, that hath statutes and judgments so righteous as all this law, which I set before you this day? 

9 *Only take heed to thyself, and keep thy soul diligently, lest thou forget the things which thine eyes have seen, and lest they depart from thy heart all the days of thy life: but teach them thy sons, and thy sons' sons;*


----------

